# Resolved: Any piggy lovers able to take two more?



## Hawkertinger (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey...I know..I know..its Ro...not GPo...but I know yall are good people...

My husband and I have come across hard times we couldn't have possibly forseen coming. We've got quite a big furry family....and sadly, we have to finally rehome some of them. I've got two male guinea pigs, both about 5-6 months old...very bonded and fun to watch. If anyone would be willing to give them a loving home...I'd be eternally grateful. I love them both to death and will bawl my eyes out to see them go...but its them or the buns...and I really really couldn't bear to see Butterscotch and Machiato leave. 

I'm in the Indianapolis area, and able to do a bit of travel to make sure they get a lifetime of love...and carrots. 

Anyone?


----------



## Cyn (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm going to talk with my husband tomorrow. He used to have tons of piggies. I don't remember the exact amount but it was like 30 something several years ago and I know he loves them. Right now we have our girls Miss Kitty, Babycat .. and our girl buns Petra and Cocoa. Maybe he will like to have a couple of boys in the house to even it out a bit more . 

However the problem is I live in Columbus Ohio on the westside right off of I 70. I think that will be a bit of a drive and my car will not make a long journey right now. 

Do you have pictures??

BB
Cyn


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 17, 2009)

Good luck! I adopted a bunny from a rescue in South Bend (pretty far, I know) called Heartland Small Animal Rescue, and they were really great. They are no-kill and specialize in rabbits and guinea pigs.


----------



## Hawkertinger (Sep 17, 2009)

We could get em to Columbus....












Dusty





Hank...and Dusty's nose...lol

I love his little toupee!


----------



## Cyn (Sep 23, 2009)

I got the word from my Husband. I know he wanted to specially when I told him they were 2 boys that were bonded.
He was amazed at that. 

Eugene pointed out that we are already having problems finding an apt with the bunnies. And we refused to move somewhere without them. We found one that MAY lets us have them but only because they are caged. We did not mention how much they are not. With 45 dollars more for cat pet rent plus another 45 for the rabbits if they are ok, he said even thou they are as cute as can be, we just can't bring any more animals in.

Hope someone here will adopt these little cuties.

I'm going to crosspost this on my other bunnies groups if that's ok with you Christine.

BB


----------



## Hawkertinger (Sep 24, 2009)

Have at it! And thanks so much for the help in finding these sweeties a new home! just pass along my [email protected] if anyone wants more info. Thanks again!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 24, 2009)

So cute! If only I was a little bit closer lol
Best of luck finding them homes


----------



## Hawkertinger (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey yall...just updating you... Hank and Dusty found a new home with a big family...5 kids to give them tons of love. I heard they're really enjoying it there, getting spoiled! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm very happy to hear that everything worked out.


----------



## Cyn (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh I'm so happy to hear this.


----------

